# Topics > Projects >  Neurosynaptic cognitive chip TrueNorth, International Business Machines Corporation (IBM), Armonk, New York, USA

## Airicist

Designer - International Business Machines Corporation (IBM)




> ...we deliver on the DARPA SyNAPSE metric of a one million neuron brain-inspired processor. The chip consumes merely 70 milliwatts, and is capable of 46 billion synaptic operations per second, per watt–literally a synaptic supercomputer in your palm.


TrueNorth on Wikipedia

SyNAPSE on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

"Introducing a Brain-inspired Computer
TrueNorth's neurons to revolutionize system architecture"

by Dharmendra Modha
August 7, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Article "IBM's New Brain-Like Chip Squeezes One Million Neurons Onto a Stamp"

by Adam Clark Estes
August 7, 2014

----------


## Airicist

IBM's new Synapse chip

 Published on Aug 7, 2014




> Traditionally, faster processing has always meant greater power consumption, but IBM's new SyNAPSE chip flips that paradigm on its head.
> Read more here: 
> "IBM's new supercomputing chip mimics the human brain with very little power"
> 
> by Joseph Volpe 
> August 7, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "IBM's Brain-Inspired Chip Tested for Deep Learning"

by Jeremy Hsu
September 27, 2016

----------

